# Monthly Photo Contest: July 2010 Winner



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*July 2010 Winner - "You Ought to be in Pictures"*

Winning photo taken by member: Deejays Owner


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great photo- congratulations!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks All, :thumbup:
It a one in a million shot!!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

That's just an awesome pic !!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats! P.S I love your pic in the new contest


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

I so love that picture! If I hadn't posted a pic of my Max in that contest, I would have voted for Deejay.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

LOL I post, but I never vote for myself! Should I be? haha


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Congrats, great shot! There were a lot of good ones out there but your pic says so much.


----------



## JakeR (Aug 22, 2009)

Congratulations. Fun photo!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Great picture - CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Beautiful shot! :congratulations:


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

congrats!! Great Photo!!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

love this picture!


----------



## kona70 (Aug 10, 2010)

Too cute!!


----------

